# Ferrari 575 Maranello - Carbon Collective - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter



The final in a line up of three Italian stallions we had the pleasure of working on for one of our many great clients.
This time a very sort after colour combination Ferrari 575 Maranello in blue metallic with tan leather and even rarer manual box.
Course of action was to make the paintwork respectable and ensure it was protected well with some solid paintwork protection. In typical guise, Interior re-worked and made pleasureable to be seated in and of course, Engine bays detail purely for rounded measure.



Combination used Rupes lhr15 bigfoot polisher with bigfoot mini 75 for smaller and intricate areas along with Lake Country CCS pads and Sonax perfect finish.

















Paintwork Protection with Carbon Collective platinum paint and oracle combination.



Wheels coated in Carbon Collective platinum wheels.



Interior all fresh and complete.













Engine bay detailed and looking very swish and symmetrical.







And some final result pictures.















Thanks for looking.

​


----------



## Kabel88 (Feb 16, 2014)

Great work - I did notice that, some of the lacquer on the wheels seems to start peeling off, if you look at the wheels lip. I'm right or wrong?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an excellent job.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful work on a fine collection, always quality from you Scott.

John Tht.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Some cracking shots there Scot not to mention the superb work as usual.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done chap:wave:

Manual with Daytona seats & HGTE pack - yep that's a rare spec!:driver:


----------



## ben4012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice valve caps!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely work, wat a collection and garage!


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow what a garage!

As usual fantastic work.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

must be nice to have a garage like that! top work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Kabel88 said:


> Great work - I did notice that, some of the lacquer on the wheels seems to start peeling off, if you look at the wheels lip. I'm right or wrong?


Thanks. No lacquer peeling but they do have a little patina which is understandable with its age and its all original.



Bill58 said:


> That's an excellent job.


Cheers.



Titanium Htail said:


> Beautiful work on a fine collection, always quality from you Scott.
> 
> John Tht.


Thank you John.



unique detail said:


> Some cracking shots there Scot not to mention the superb work as usual.


Cheers Andy.



Summit Detailing said:


> Nicely done chap:wave:
> 
> Manual with Daytona seats & HGTE pack - yep that's a rare spec!:driver:


Thanks for clarifying that Chris. Apparently one that quite a few are hankering after.



ben4012 said:


> Nice valve caps!


Always one



gibbo555 said:


> Lovely work, wat a collection and garage!


Thanks. Yes, Pleasure to work in.



T.C said:


> Wow what a garage!
> 
> As usual fantastic work.


Cheers.



Ed_VeeDub said:


> must be nice to have a garage like that! top work


Im sure it is. Just working in it was enjoyable let alone what vehicles we had to work with.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Scott. I think it's my favourite Ferrari actually, a Manual 575M with the HGTC pack, daytona seats and blue/tan combo... Yeah, that will do it for me thanks..

Looks incredible now too. Some seriously well specced cars in there. :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always big Beau, great work from a true professional. Love the selfie at the beginning ..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Scott, love the 575's. Was lucky enough to do one in the summer.
Looks a lovely place to work as well.
Excellent.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work , looks great - big fan of the v12 models


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice car nice work nice garage!! 

Rare to see. 575 manual one of just 69 UK RHD manuals :thumb:


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Great job, love those seats


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful car .... beautiful job


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

What a stunner. Top job.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning Scott. I think it's my favourite Ferrari actually, a Manual 575M with the HGTC pack, daytona seats and blue/tan combo... Yeah, that will do it for me thanks..
> 
> Looks incredible now too. Some seriously well specced cars in there. :thumb:





dooka said:


> As always big Beau, great work from a true professional. Love the selfie at the beginning ..





tonyy said:


> Very nice:thumb:





Envy Car Care said:


> Very nice Scott, love the 575's. Was lucky enough to do one in the summer.
> Looks a lovely place to work as well.
> Excellent.





CTR247 said:


> Nice work , looks great - big fan of the v12 models





123quackers said:


> Nice car nice work nice garage!!
> 
> Rare to see. 575 manual one of just 69 UK RHD manuals :thumb:





Ghorrocks said:


> Great job, love those seats





waxtrucker said:


> Beautiful car .... beautiful job





woodym3 said:


> What a stunner. Top job.


Cheers folks.:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous car with a lovely interior 

Top Job :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Reminds me of Bad Boys so much! 

"ah hell, Nah, tell me you didn't just shoot the dash" :lol:


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks Cracking

Was it Platinum Paint topped with Oracle or both used on different panels


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Gorgeous car with a lovely interior
> 
> Top Job :thumb:


Cheers.



20vKarlos said:


> Reminds me of Bad Boys so much!
> 
> "ah hell, Nah, tell me you didn't just shoot the dash" :lol:


:lol::thumb:



BUGLASS21 said:


> Looks Cracking
> 
> Was it Platinum Paint topped with Oracle or both used on different panels


Platinum paint which creates the hardness layer topped with oracle which gives the hydrophobic state. Perfectly paired:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Oracle :argie:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful work the shots are crystal clear after you finish them


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Amazing transformations. But what I really wanted to say was that your workshop looks like the cosiest nicest garage ive seen, very homely. Id never get tired working in there!


----------

